# Honey badger on flirt pole or...



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

...is it my new pup? Her coloring looks like it anyways.  Her name's Arya. She's an 8 week old accidental "oops" cross between a working lines Malinois and working lines Siberian husky. I missed having a husky around and I couldn't resist that breed combo. Hubby want to train her for dock diving. I'll probably dabble here and there with whatever looks fun with her. :smile:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WnpBgir8eU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a beautiful puppy. I'm being serious, I think the markings on that pup are really pretty, I love the black legs, chest, and head.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

She's stunning! Very curious to see what colors she'll grow into.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, 'hats different. Very pretty, I'm interested in seeing how she turns out personality wise.


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow....oh la la...like Mike, I like the black chest marking....toes are really neat too....what a beauty!


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

She is stunning. Keep us posted. This could get interesting.....


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. She is quite the stunner and supposedly the most Malinois-like in the litter. Went to one of the Petsmarts in St. Louis last night to get her a collar after picking her up from the airport and had everyone stopping me wondering what kind of dog she was. To non-working people, she's a husky/shepherd mix. Not saying what kind of shepherd though... :-\" Actually looks a bit like a silver short haired Tervuren, though I think she will darken up considerably. I'm taking her herding tomorrow at Purina and see what she'll do and then this weekend is a national level indoor dock diving trial, so some good opportunities for socialization. We'll try a little of this and a little of that and see what she thinks is fun.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh she is stunning. Got that hell raiser look in her eyes too. Congratulations!!=P~


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The name Arya has already been taken by my two year old Dobergirl Winterfell Arya


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thought about naming her Brienne instead as she's also one of my favorites if you've read the books. But Arya had a little better ring for what will probably be a rather wolfy looking dog. :smile: House Stark is the best...NOW STOP KILLING EVERYONE IN IT, GRR MARTIN!!! :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

She's going to be one stunning looking dog! 
Dontcha know that you can't train a husky to come on command. You know your gonna hear that one! :grin::wink:


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

Maren, I just went back and looked at the video and the pic again. I have always been a rescue dog owner. Always had crosses and liked the ShepherdX ? Never thought of a Siberian Huskey and the Malinois. Boy, that is going to be one good looking sweety of a pup. I do hope you keep us posted. I like the way the line down the back shimmers as she runs. Cute ending to the vid...lol


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

The honey badger reference is great....
Don't want to post it here due to language but if you find
"honey badger don't care"...on youtube.........lol


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Honey badger don't give a shit!

:d


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Striking coloring. Should make for an interesting mix. The older I get, the more I personally prefer crosses. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Honey Badger
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg


----------



## Kristi Siggers (May 27, 2009)

what a beauty. looking forward to your updates on her as she grows.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Took a couple pictures yesterday while we went to a trail where there's a big pile of rocks. She enjoyed climbing on it just like the big dogs. Have started imprinting her for dock diving by doing retrieve games (she really picked up on two toy once I tied her out to watch me and Fawkes do it) and on the bumper we'll use for extreme vertical. She's got about medium drive for a Malinois (not over the top), but good enough to work with. She's getting darker on her top line and a little more red too. 

Trying to decide if it's a good idea to go over a ledge with a 5 foot drop. Hmmm...



















Arya and great uncle Fawkes.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

She is amazing looking!!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks! I think she'll be looking really cool once she gets into her full adult coat. Definitely wolfy looking.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

I think she looks striking. Love her look.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

what are the pedigree of the parents. would be fun to se.
really nice looking dog


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

That really is a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

andreas broqvist said:


> what are the pedigree of the parents. would be fun to se.
> really nice looking dog


Here's her pedigree. Haven't put in all the dogs in the Sibe line as not as many husky breeders use PDB. But apparently there are some nice working huskies in there. Not too bad for a free pup to dink around with. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/belgian_malinois/dog.html?id=1313794


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

A vet colleague of mine wanted to know how to teach your dog how to play fetch, so I made a quick video on how to play two ball/tug with some captions kind of explaining what to do. This is me and Arya doing it for the third time. Not the drive-iest pup ever, but not too bad. Disclaimer: I have laryngitis and I sound awful. :-(

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDFQoX3K2P0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Took a couple pictures yesterday while we went to a trail where there's a big pile of rocks. She enjoyed climbing on it just like the big dogs. Have started imprinting her for dock diving by doing retrieve games (she really picked up on two toy once I tied her out to watch me and Fawkes do it) and on the bumper we'll use for extreme vertical. She's got about medium drive for a Malinois (not over the top), but good enough to work with. She's getting darker on her top line and a little more red too.
> 
> Trying to decide if it's a good idea to go over a ledge with a 5 foot drop. Hmmm...
> 
> ...


From first picture to this one it looks like the darker color may be creeping up her legs. I'm thinking she'll darken up more all over. Sort of like how a sable GSD does. 
She'll still be a beauty!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

VERY striking pup and a great example that "working dog" people are attracted to dogs by looks just like the pet folks 
... not sure why but there is something deep in many of us that attracts us to the "wolf look"


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Very true...I'm human. I admit I like a real good looking dog, especially wolfy looking dogs (wolves are my favorite animals), even if they're not going to win any shows. That's probably why most working dog GSD people love those dark sable Czech/Slovak line dogs. I know I do.


----------

